# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Degjoje kengen time!

## Ilirana



----------


## Ilirana



----------


## Gentian_gr

*Fundjave fantastike te gjithe ata qe enden pas tingujve !*

----------


## silentgirl



----------


## Ilirana



----------


## Ilirana



----------


## Çaushi

*Pershendetje Miq....*

----------


## Ilirana



----------


## inez



----------


## Çaushi

*Anita340, te pershendes e nderuar!*

----------


## Gentian_gr



----------


## Ilirana

Pershendetje te gjithe juve!



ah, nime pershendejte  ty miku e te fala Anites! nga mergimtarja

----------


## Gentian_gr



----------


## silentgirl



----------


## Gentian_gr

Silent girl!
Foureira Alb produkt???

----------


## Gentian_gr



----------


## Gentian_gr

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ilirana



----------


## silentgirl

> Silent girl!
> Foureira Alb produkt??


Me fal Gentian..,po nuk po ta kuptoj,si alb product?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ilirana



----------

